# I lug a lost Nut



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

If you couldn't figure that out: Somehow I lost a lug nut! I happened to go out to the garage and something looked strange. Sure as **** I was missing a lug nut. I was not the last to touch the car the purchasing dealer was. SO I went to O Rilies and they sold me a lug nut that did not look right for 2.50 When I got it home My standard 3/4 lug wrench would not fit so I returned it and the lady working there said it should be a 13/16 That being true the thread probably wasn't right either. She was ready to put it on with a 13/16 socket I said nope why are the other 19 of them 3/4. Will go to dealer in the morn esp since I am going to Chicago tomorrow. She was upset that I knew what I was talking about!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I ALWAYS check my lugnuts with a torque wrench when getting my tires rotated or any other service tires are removed as soon as I get home. Both my dealer and Pomps Tire both must use a torque wrench as all of them are always exactly to spec. 

When I was 17 I almost lost a tire when not using a torque wrench, was about 60+ miles and all of a sudden the car started shaking violently. Almost didn't make it, only had 2 of 5 studs left! That's when I learned to always check using a torque wrench. 

I had a catastrophic failure where the car never shook at all, had not been serviced for over 3 months but all 5 wheel studs snapped off and the tire flew off my car. Needless to say I check this crap often now. 

On my last car all the lug nuts tapered edge that seats against the rim had a grove in them from all the idiots using a impact on them. Because of this they would not torque down, one rim was also damaged from the car being driven this way. Ended up replacing all the lug nuts and one rim just to ensure my safely.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I didn't lose a lug but I managed to bend a stud from having them too loose years back. None of the shops could tell me why my car had a shake till I actually went to the dealership. Reason I decided dealership or me would work on my car.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

OK I bought another one this morning from the dealer no prob. $6

A long time ago I had a set of Cragar wheels on my old Grand Prix and I took one wheel off to check something. When I put it back on I tightened it with a speed wrench and forgot to tighten anymore. On the highway it felt like I had a flat and I got out to check it out and the rear wheel I took off came off. Destroyed my quarter panel and took to flight. No accident just flattened the drum,the quarter panel damage and broke a couple of wheel studs. I did not know where the wheel went and these guys in a train on the other side of traffic said hey guys its over here. The wheel was bent. So I bought another wheel and straightened that one out and used as a spare. I worked at a part store(Nationwise) so I got employee discount on a $75 wheel back about 1990. Road Hazard warranty took care of the tire. 900 for body damage. I learned my lesson!


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I put these on my car. It really doesn't matter what the lug looks like, as long as it fits. What's important is that it's 12x1.50


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Thread title is me on many days.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

If you didn't do a drive through penalty, they'll black flag you.


----------

